# MKII VR6 turbo.



## projectrabito (Apr 9, 2006)

i bought a cheap ebay turbo kit ( i know ) and i need to know what exhaust flange/downpipe i have to use? i dont think they make a downpipe for this turbo so ill have to buy the flange and have a downpipe made at the muffler shop, what should i do? where can i get the right flange? thanks for any help, sry about the stupid question im new to the forums. 
heres the turbo-
oh and if your wondering i found this turbo kit on ebay, i know its cheap but ill give it a shot! heres the url http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ZWDVW


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: MKII VR6 turbo. (projectrabito)*

*Welcome to the forums!*

You can get some from ATP tuning. Depending on whether or not you want to run an external wastegate (*Highly recommended*)you can get one of the a few types of flanges:
3", external wastegate flange | comes ready to weld up a 3" downpipe on it.








Standard 2.5" T3 flange for external wastegate for WELD ON downpipe | Has a counter sunk lip for flush welding








Standard 2.5" T3 Flange for external wastegate for BOLT ON 3-bolt Downpipe








T3 Flange w/ V-band conversion built in for external wastegate








High flow, internally wastegated flange with transition tubing to v-band








You may have to deal with using that style of turbine housing on that style of exhaust manifold. That is an ATP "Clone" type that normally requires an "On-Center" style of turbine housing but I don't have experience with T3/T4s...only my straight T04E 60-1. 
Also you'll need some software to run that boost on your VR6. I'm unsure what VR6 you have but I might venture to guess it is the distributer style OBD-I VR6? (someone correct me if I'm wrong) You'll want to talk to Jeff (Jefnes3, here on the boards) from C2 Motorsports/sleepers performance. He is the best maker of software designed to run on the stock ECU. Get in contact with him via PM on here or send a email to them on their website, call them as a last resort. they can be difficult to get a hold of but you don't want to go anywhere else so just be patient.
C2 Motorsports
Depending upon how much boost you want to run will determine if you need to upgrade your fueling or not. C2 has different "stages" so that you can get what you need. They have lower boost tunings to use the stock injectors, MAF housing and stock compression and higher boost tunings for larger injectors, 4" MAF housing and lowered compression. Yes I am a C2 whore but I bet it'll be easiest for you to get your car programmed through them, in the long run. 
Hope this helps you and remember to take it easy, you don't want to do it wrong the first time and have to do it again. Ask me how I know










_Modified by FMF at 9:55 PM 1-31-2007_


----------



## projectrabito (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: MKII VR6 turbo. (FMF)*

can i use this flange-
another question is, what is this hole for? is it okay for that flange to cover it up? sry about the stupid questions! im just trying to do everything right. thanks


----------



## projectrabito (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: MKII VR6 turbo. (projectrabito)*

will a 3 inch downpipe work on a mk2 vr6 turbo?? any pics? thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: MKII VR6 turbo. (projectrabito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *projectrabito* »_sry about the stupid questions! im just trying to do everything right. thanks 

first off u shouldnt be buying anything without knowing whats going on. second you can use that flange so long and your manifold is externally gated...


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: MKII VR6 turbo. (projectrabito)*

What are the specs on that turbo?


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: MKII VR6 turbo. (Agtronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Agtronic* »_What are the specs on that turbo?

They're a surprise









I assume the OP did not not do a lot of research before his purchase. I'm sure he would have steered clear of turbo kits that cost less than my turbo alone, lol. But since he's in the hole we might as well hand him a ladder.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: MKII VR6 turbo. (FMF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FMF* »_I assume the OP did not not do a lot of research before his purchase. I'm sure he would have steered clear of turbo kits that cost less than my turbo alone, lol. But since he's in the hole we might as well hand him a ladder. 

I'm certainly not looking to bash him, just curious about the specs, 'cause the turbo pictured looks to be a stage 1 T3/T4, with "probably" a 50-trim compressor. 
The stage 1 turbine will be a problem on a VR6. 
Is the turbo with the kit the same as the one pictured?


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: MKII VR6 turbo. (Agtronic)*

Just noticed the link on the page. It's a stage 3 .63, with a 57 trim compressor.
The compressor is good, but that's still a small turbine for a VR6.

_Quote »_25 to 35 Psi Peak Power Performance Output Capability.(factory warranty)


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: MKII VR6 turbo. (Agtronic)*

I'd like to see how this progresses... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Good luck! Post up pics when you get started...


_Modified by Lew_Dog at 2:56 PM 2-1-2007_


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: MKII VR6 turbo. (Agtronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Agtronic* »_
I'm certainly not looking to bash him, just curious about the specs, 'cause the turbo pictured looks to be a stage 1 T3/T4, with "probably" a 50-trim compressor. 
The stage 1 turbine will be a problem on a VR6. 
Is the turbo with the kit the same as the one pictured?

oh I know...I just figured most everyone else was rolling their eyes at this guy.
If his goals aren't astronomic then he may be able to make this work. Quite possibly could be the first eBay kit that actually works? I hope he finishes it.


----------



## projectrabito (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: MKII VR6 turbo. (FMF)*

hey guys thanks for all your comments (even the bad ones) i'll post pics of my progress when i get started. im not pushing for alot of horsepower, right now i have sport cams, chiped and a 2.5 inch full stainless borla exhaust, the cars already fun but i want to do this turbo set-up to run around 8psi daily. im not looking for big number just a fun set-up. do you think that turbo will be okay for low psi? i know its a cheap kit but we'll see how it works! thanks guys. by the way my names brent.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: MKII VR6 turbo. (projectrabito)*

The compressor is good for decent numbers. T04E compressors are actually happiest at 15 psi and more ...
The only "problem" in the case of this turbo is that the turbine (exhaust side) is a little bit small. This will make the power band very peaky at low RPM. Your will make boost very quickly, and likely run out of steam before redline. It will be fun on the street for sure, but you will be smoking your tires every time you want to try and accelerate hard. Racing with this kind of powerband is very difficult, as you really need to modulate the throttle.
Another effect of having too small a turbine is that it chokes the motor somewhat, so off-boost performance may suffer, as well as overall HP and Torque figures over the entire range.
It's not the end of the world though, we've definitely seen much worse on here! I think someone on here put a T3 60 trim on his VR6!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: MKII VR6 turbo. (projectrabito)*

For an 8psi setup that stuff looks okay. Very "Made in China", but it will do the job fine.
Just make sure you recirculate the BOV air back into the intake after the MAF.
And it kind of worries me that there isn't a picture of the wastegate they say it comes with.


----------



## projectrabito (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: MKII VR6 turbo. ([email protected])*

ill post a picture of the whole kit to give you guys an idea, if you wanna check it out go to ebay and type in "vr6 turbo kit" you'll see it. thanks alot for the help. im gonna try this turbo out, i dont really want my power band to be so low because it already bails outta first and second. maybe ill buy another turbo. we'll see. ill keep you guys posted! thanks again.


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: MKII VR6 turbo. (projectrabito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *projectrabito* »_ill post a picture of the whole kit to give you guys an idea, if you wanna check it out go to ebay and type in "vr6 turbo kit" you'll see it. thanks alot for the help. im gonna try this turbo out, i dont really want my power band to be so low because it already bails outta first and second. *maybe ill buy another turbo*. we'll see. ill keep you guys posted! thanks again. 

twin ebay turboz!?







that'd be awesome!


----------



## projectrabito (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: MKII VR6 turbo. (FMF)*

pshh.. lol


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: MKII VR6 turbo. (projectrabito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *projectrabito* »_pshh.. lol 

you'd be the first, for sure. Well, in the VW scene, anyway. Keep us updated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: MKII VR6 turbo. (FMF)*

Don't forget to upgrade your fuel. Stock fuel won't handle 8 psi from that turbo kit.


----------



## projectrabito (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: MKII VR6 turbo. (VR6OOM)*

fmu and a fpr ? what do you guys suggest? how do they hook up? any pics on where to hook up the lines and wiring? thanks


----------



## projectrabito (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: MKII VR6 turbo. ([email protected])*

why should the BOV recirculate back into the intake? witch is better, i really don't care about the "noise" i like being a sleeper, im just wondering what i should do! thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: MKII VR6 turbo. (projectrabito)*

I would reccomend contacting c2motorsports and getting a chip and larger injectors from them. That way you have a reliable tune that won't ruin your motor. Just slapping on an FMU with no turbo ECU chip is cheap, but hardly ideal and dangerous IMO.


----------



## projectrabito (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: MKII VR6 turbo. ([email protected])*

ok so im not gonna be running high boost so how about the stage 1 kit from C2motorsports? Includes C2 95mm Billet MAF, and Custom EPROM. Allows the use of 30# injectors on the stock ECU, stock fuel pump, stock fpr. Kit will support up to 300hp. this is about all i need! where would be a good place for 30# injectors?? same site?


----------



## whitevento (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: MKII VR6 turbo. (projectrabito)*

Buy injectors from http://www.racetronix.com they have awesome customer service and good prices. I bought 4 injectors off a friend who originally bought from them. They looked up his order and got me 2 more that were flowmatched to the ones I already had.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: MKII VR6 turbo. (projectrabito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *projectrabito* »_ok so im not gonna be running high boost so how about the stage 1 kit from C2motorsports? Includes C2 95mm Billet MAF, and Custom EPROM. Allows the use of 30# injectors on the stock ECU, stock fuel pump, stock fpr. Kit will support up to 300hp. this is about all i need! where would be a good place for 30# injectors?? same site? 

yep same site








if you get the C2 fueling kit you will be fine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## projectrabito (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: MKII VR6 turbo. (brilliantyellowg60)*

c2 stage one it is! i'm gonna make my own downpipe, hopefully i can do a 3 inch, i'm going to run the wastegate back into the downpipe. im also gonna get it jet hot coated


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: MKII VR6 turbo. (Agtronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Agtronic* »_Just noticed the link on the page. It's a stage 3 .63, with a 57 trim compressor.
The compressor is good, but that's still a small turbine for a VR6.










That's the basic turbo that comes out of China


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: MKII VR6 turbo. (killa)*

If your car is an obd1 coilpack swap I have the fuel setup you need for sale brand new.Contact 20dubsquared.com for a 3"dp that will fit.Here is a link to the fuel setup I have for sale c2 chip,4" maf housing and 6 36lb injectors. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3056528


----------



## projectrabito (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: MKII VR6 turbo. (cant get a password)*

i have to wait cause just this month ive spent about 2200 dollars on my car, body shop and parts... it was wrecked and now im just doing all the stuff i wanted to. back from the dead status! i'm gonna make my own downpipe, i have a friend thats gonna help me, the exhaust im gonna have is a 2.5 inch stainless steel, cat, 2 resonators, to a borla muffler... should I do a 3 inch dp or 2.5?? what will give me best results? thanks everyone.


----------



## projectrabito (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: MKII VR6 turbo. (projectrabito)*

i'll proble take out the resonators or maybe the cat? idk i want it to sound nice. what do you guys suggest?


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: MKII VR6 turbo. (projectrabito)*

we can't talk about removing cats here on the vortex because it's illegal so I'll just say that cats are for petting







But in all reality you can run a full 3" system including a 3" high flow cat and still be completely legal under the C2 tuning.
remove the entire stock system and replace with a 3" system. If you have a 3" DP it becomes useless if you have a 2.5" cat back. So anty-up and get a full 3" setup built at an exhaust shop from mandrel bends.


----------



## projectrabito (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: MKII VR6 turbo. (FMF)*

ok i might just run a 2.5 dp, since i already have that exhaust. but possible in the future run a full 3''. i cant wait to get started!


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: MKII VR6 turbo. (projectrabito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *projectrabito* »_ok i might just run a 2.5 dp, since i already have that exhaust. but possible in the future run a full 3''. i cant wait to get started! 

i made 311whp on 2.5" @ 15psi
we are going to see what 20psi does soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## projectrabito (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: MKII VR6 turbo. (brilliantyellowg60)*

nice! im only looking to run aroung 8psi. hopefully that turbo will pull out OK numbers.. i'll upgrade to a better garrett or something but for now thats i'll i can afford!! 2.5 it is! i'm gonna make my own. i'll post pix.


----------



## projectrabito (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: MKII VR6 turbo. (projectrabito)*

i have another question for everyone, the turbo looks like the oil lines are in the wrong position, how do i clock the turbo? if you see in the picture i dont think the way its positioned will work on a vr6 manifold. what are the steps? also, what do you guys think about this oil restrictor- http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...photo will it work with my turbo? 


_Modified by projectrabito at 12:57 AM 2-4-2007_


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: MKII VR6 turbo. (projectrabito)*

Wait till you get everything in then post some pics of what they send you that pic might just be a generic pic and not what you get.


_Modified by cant get a password at 6:46 PM 2-4-2007_


----------



## projectrabito (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: MKII VR6 turbo. (cant get a password)*

alright ill post pics when it comes in.


----------



## projectrabito (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: MKII VR6 turbo. (projectrabito)*

heres a pic- the car was wrecked, im getting it back from the body shop tomorrow. i want my rims powder coated black. 


_Modified by projectrabito at 11:01 PM 2-4-2007_



_Modified by projectrabito at 11:02 PM 2-4-2007_


----------



## projectrabito (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: MKII VR6 turbo. (projectrabito)*

I got my kit today! looks okay. i just need to get the oil lines and im set. im busy moving out so ill update when i take some pics.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: MKII VR6 turbo. (projectrabito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *projectrabito* »_i have another question for everyone, the turbo looks like the oil lines are in the wrong position, how do i clock the turbo? if you see in the picture i dont think the way its positioned will work on a vr6 manifold. what are the steps? also, what do you guys think about this oil restrictor- http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...photo will it work with my turbo? 



Loosen both housings, then rotate the Center Section (CHRA) until the feed is where you want it. tighten the exhaust housing then rotate the compressor until it's in the position that you want and tighten it again.


----------



## projectrabito (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: MKII VR6 turbo. (killa)*

idk where to run the intercooler piping it looks tight!!.... any suggestions? pics? thanks guys.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: MKII VR6 turbo. (projectrabito)*

Car looks great!


----------



## Dubluv4lyfe (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: MKII VR6 turbo. (Agtronic)*

water to air intercooler is my suggestion...


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: MKII VR6 turbo. (oohbrr A2 GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oohbrr A2 GLI* »_water to air intercooler is my suggestion...

Water injection is mine...even less space taken.


----------



## Dubluv4lyfe (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: MKII VR6 turbo. (VR6OOM)*

got any pics dude? i'd like to check that out


----------



## projectrabito (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: MKII VR6 turbo. (oohbrr A2 GLI)*

i just moved into my new apartment so i wont have any progress for awhile but the cars back from the body shop and driving again so ill post up soon!


----------



## projectrabito (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: MKII VR6 turbo. (projectrabito)*

after clutch and timing chains its turbo time!! heres some new pics-
























I can't wait


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: MKII VR6 turbo. (projectrabito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *projectrabito* »_i bought a cheap ebay turbo kit ( i know ) and i need to know what exhaust flange/downpipe i have to use? i dont think they make a downpipe for this turbo so ill have to buy the flange and have a downpipe made at the muffler shop, what should i do? where can i get the right flange? thanks for any help, sry about the stupid question im new to the forums. 
heres the turbo-
oh and if your wondering i found this turbo kit on ebay, i know its cheap but ill give it a shot! heres the url http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ZWDVW

Dont worry about spending money on a down pipe for that turbo. It wont last long enough to drive it out of your drive way.. Spend your money in the right place if youre going to go turbo. Thats speaking from experience too!


----------



## projectrabito (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: MKII VR6 turbo. (1.8TRabbit)*

i know! i'm trying to find a decent turbo and downpipe.. i'm just outta cash cause all the maint. i'm doing.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: MKII VR6 turbo. (projectrabito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *projectrabito* »_i know! i'm trying to find a decent turbo and downpipe.. i'm just outta cash cause all the maint. i'm doing. 

So you didn't already buy the turbo and downpipe? I know somebody local that could help you out if you are interested.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: MKII VR6 turbo. (projectrabito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *projectrabito* »_i know! i'm trying to find a decent turbo and downpipe.. i'm just outta cash cause all the maint. i'm doing. 

Check all and any racing,car forums.. Theyre always selling turbos....


----------



## projectrabito (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: MKII VR6 turbo. (leebro61)*

i already have the turbo, i was gonna make my own DP. i'm intrested PM me. thanks


----------

